# AR9 - archTIS Limited



## System (10 August 2018)

archTIS is a Canberra-based firm that specialises in the design and development of products, solutions and services for secure information sharing and collaboration. The company's products and solutions have the ability to apply and enforce dynamic, policy-driven access controls at the user and information level.

Established in 2006, archTIS has over 10 years experience delivering secure information and identity management services and solutions within the highest security levels of the Australian Government.

It is anticipated that AR9 will list on the ASX during August 2018.

https://www.archtis.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 January 2020)

at its IPO in Sep 2018, archTIS was:







> • headquartered in Canberra and employs 24 staff – both full time and contractors. Employees hold high levels of security clearance and product accreditation (up to Top Secret with Australian and US Departments of Defence).
> • Its proprietary technology, currently in use by the Australian Department of Defence, enables trusted information sharing between governments and organisations, in a secure, protected environment, at the highest levels of security
> • Its technology and staff meet the strictest compliance, security standards and protocols
> • archTIS has transitioned from a consulting services business to a software platform company, with SaaS product-based revenues expected to gain traction following Kojensi Gov launch.




Since then, by May 2019, Kojensi Gov (its key product so far coming out of the DoD work) achieved endorsed cloud product status by the Federal Digital Transformation Agency
• The Cloud Services Panel is the largest cloud services procurement panel for the Australian government, accessible by Commonwealth, State and Territory governments, as well as universities and local councils.
• The CSP enables these institutions and agencies to sole source Kojensi Gov directly from the panel, shortening and simplifying procurement processes
• Inclusion on the CSP is an endorsement of Kojensi Gov by the Digital Transformation Agency as being “value for money” for government agencies and institutions

Aug 2019: Attorney General's Dept becomes first government client, after running a Beta program (testing) for a few months
Oct 2019: Signs agreement with ACIC for Kojensi Gov use by the National Criminal Intelligence System (NCIS) Program Team, to facilitate secure collaboration across all state, territory and Commonwealth law enforcement, law compliance and regulatory agencies involved in developing the NCIS.


> Managing Director Daniel Lai said at IPO that "there was a need for federal and state government agencies to share and collaborate on information securely, as well as those industries that service government and were part of the supply chain."
> “The difference between us and other products is that we solved a problem in the top secret space in the Department of Defence and what we did is take that security model and apply it to this new government platform, Kojensigov, and apply it to a lower level. So we've come down from top secret, not having to build it up, that is a huge differentiation." The cloud-based Kojensi suite of software solutions treated security and information sharing as one issue, whereas traditionally, these two challenges were treated as mutually exclusive.




-_ still finding it hard to get any home runs. A little bit here, a little bit there._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 January 2020)

From the Quarterly







> $2.5m of cash and receivables at the end of the quarter; broadly equal to two quarters of estimated cash outflows
> $0.8m of cash is held along with receivables of $0.3m and $1.5m of R&D Refundable Tax Offset. The R&D refund was received early January 2020



 glacial score rate of engagement. Cap raising ....wait for news?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 February 2020)

• Dr Miles Jakeman AM, co-founder and former Chief Executive Officer  of Australian software and technology success story, Citadel Group , joins the archTIS Board
• During his time as CEO of Citadel, Miles grew the company from a start-up to 250 employees with a market capitalisation of $400 million  
• Miles also brings to the board strong industry knowledge and existing networks of key contacts in Defence, intelligence, and government


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 April 2020)

The Commonwealth Ombudsman today signed an agreement to use archTIS' platform, Kojensi, for secure collaboration between government agencies.

In the current environment of worker self-isolation this will provide the agency and its partners a way to continue working collaboratively from anywhere, anytime.


> _"I have no doubt that other agencies that do not want the expense of implementing a PROTECTED environment will also see our Kojensi Platform as an attractive alternative for corroboration on classified and sensitive material"_ _said archTIS' CEO, Daniel Lai_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 May 2020)

Trading Halt and capital raise. 

a complex Investor Presentation highlights the opportunity to get its Kojensi '_content and collaboration cloud service_' offering out there. It is a
• Multi-level security platform allowing government and industry to share and collaborate on highly classified information
• Patented security model, uses Attributed Based Access Control (ABAC) to define the rules of who access the information, and under what conditions 
• Information is secured not only at the perimeter to the system but also within the system

Realistically at *Launch *phase now, and want to transform to *Scale and Optimise, *targeting
• Clients that provide a network effect 
• Clients that have strong dependence on commercial supply chain 
• Clients that work in high compliance environments 
• Clients where a breach of trust or security risks reputational harm

Have been focusing on Aust/NZ govt departments, looking to deepen impact with Defence and Intel, plus contractors, consultants and law firms dealing with govt, both here and Internationally.

Big ask. So far, its been slow.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 May 2020)

• $1.65 million raised via a Placement to new and existing shareholders at A$0.055 per share
• archTIS will conduct a Share Purchase Plan to existing shareholders at the same price of A$0.055 to raise approximately another A$500,000
• All Directors have participated in the Placement
• Funds will be used to pursue the execution of archTIS’ sales pipeline across both Enterprise and Government


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 May 2020)

AR9 bouncing around the 5.5c level, may be hard for punters to stump up the money in SPP?

Recently announced : *archTIS selected to solve Curtin University’s space tracking data sharing challenges*


> archTIS has been selected to build and implement differential access controls for the Curtin University SSA DataLake. archTIS will enable different stakeholders and organisations to access information, collaborate, and query information at different levels of sensitivity. This is a paid prototype generating $62,000 in initial revenue. The prototype will integrate Kojensi Enterprise with Axiomatics’ ABAC policy engine to manage differential access to both content and data



- one would hope this is 'leverage'?

* SSA = Space Situational Awareness


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 June 2020)

SPP has a few more days, and the trading of shares has seen SP rise above the 5.5c offer mark. Closed today at 6.0c

There's a promo clip interviewing CEO at 


He's not the most polished of performers but the message sounds +ve. Anyway there's cash to pursue next stage, hope some growth through network effect comes off.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 June 2020)

archTIS successfully raised A$590,750 from its Share Purchase Plan (was aiming for $500K, so this is encouraging), following on from the A$1,650,000 placement completed in May.

Was priced at 5.5c which, until today's sell-off, was in the money (just).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 June 2020)

Up some 38% on Friday after going nowhere during the capital raise. Picking up new clients that deal with Govt may be a way in.

And this:







> Australian security agency chiefs and government officials have been actively monitoring the spike in domestic and global cyber hacking during the COVID-19 pandemic, and were working closely with Five Eyes and NATO countries reporting similar online threats.





> Companies and state governments are being advised by the Australian Signals Directorate and Australian Cyber Security Centre on defence strategies to thwart the industrial-scale cyber hacking campaign.
> 
> Mr Morrison, who spoke about the cyber threats with British Prime Minister Boris Johnson on Thursday night, said security agencies had not identified any “large-scale personal data breaches” during investigations in recent months.




_- hold, took up new shares in SPP_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 June 2020)

and to think, AR9 was to be my June comp tip
(but doubled my money on the just closed 5.5c SPP)


----------



## finicky (22 June 2020)

One for my crash list. Big customer and lots of 'network effect'


----------



## finicky (23 June 2020)

I take a Helen Keller approach to SaaS and Cloud stocks but that got me into IRI and DTL at lower prices than today.
This has the right vibes. Gaining brand and network value through prestige customers like Northrop Grumman and Curtin Uni, space and defence security against totalitarian CCP. Going for  <1.5 book value, just raised cash, biggest expenses done.
It has the right roots  - they were *invited* to commercialise it by Aust govt after doing work for them on some Aus/US high security exchange thingo.
I got 50,000 today @ 9.2c and hope the 5.5c cap raising drags it down to where I can add more. When the global deflationary bust happens this is one candidate for me to load up. I don't think their business will be all that sensitive to economic conditions - indispensible once embedded I'd guess.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 June 2020)

finicky said:


> This has the right vibes. Gaining brand and network value through prestige customers like Northrop Grumman and Curtin Uni, space and defence security against totalitarian CCP. Going for  <1.5 book value, just raised cash, biggest expenses done.
> It has the right roots  - they were *invited* to commercialise it by Aust govt after doing work for them on some Aus/US high security exchange thingo.
> I got 50,000 today @ 9.2c.



just as an aside, AR9 one of only two companies with Top Secret clearance for both USA and Aust Defence depts (I was told) (around the time of its float)

Consensus pricing has 9-10c the new normal; excitement of the Ann, a bit of profit taking, new buyers lining up. Lets hope some more customers come on board


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 June 2020)

poking around .... 



> Cyber security is the fastest-growing course at ECU*, which has a 20-year pedigree as one of the world's leading universities in the field. As well as being headquarters for the CSCRC**, whose backers include the Australian Federal Police and secretive Australian Signals Directorate, the university is home to Woodside Petroleum-backed cyber security firm Sapien. The Sapien board includes one-time US director of national intelligence James Clapper and is headed by former defence minister Stephen Smith



* Edith Cowan Uni
** Cyber Security Co-operative Research Centre

_*Sapien *_is a Edith Cowan University-backed private cyber security company. https://www.sapiencyber.com.au/
Of course, Stephen Smith is Chairman of the Board of Directors for archTIS. He has been a Professor of Public International Law at the University of Western Australia since 2014.
Another WA connection: director Wayne Zekulich is Head of Perth for Deutsche Bank.
And the former boss of Citadel Group, Miles Jakeman, should be able to help grow AR9

- global cyber security industry is estimated to be worth $US120 billion ($174 billion) annually and forecast to hit $US340 billion by 2024.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 June 2020)

I like this mob. everyone except a former High Court judge who shall remain nameless is involved with them. 

They protect government and companies from viruses from state actors. Cybersecurity.

gg


----------



## finicky (30 June 2020)




----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 June 2020)

finicky said:


>




Following Mr Morrison's revelation 10 days ago that a state-sponsored actor was behind a barrage of hacks targeting governments, businesses, critical infrastructure, health research and other organisations, the PM will go on a cyber war footing on Tuesday. The Cyber Enhanced Situational Awareness and Response, or CESAR, would identify more cyber threats, disrupt more foreign cyber criminals and _*build more partnerships between industry and government*_.

Headlining the package is $470 million to create more than 500 new jobs within the Australian Signals Directorate, the highly regarded agency responsible for thwarting cyber attacks. The ASD has a workforce of 1800 now.

ASD will also get a further $278 million to tackle offshore cybercrime; expand its data science and intelligence capabilities to stay ahead of emerging cyber threats; block and disrupt cyber attacks including sharing information with businesses in near real time; and developing a national situational awareness system to respond to threats on a national scale and assist vulnerable industries.







> “The federal government’s top priority is protecting our nation’s economy, national security and sovereignty. Malicious cyber activity undermines that,” Mr Morrison said. “My government’s record investment in our nation’s cyber security will help ensure we have the tools and capabilities we need to fight back and keep Australians safe."



https://www.cyber.gov.au/


----------



## Lead3r (1 July 2020)

AR9 currently at 16c today 


WOW


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 July 2020)

Lead3r said:


> AR9 currently at 16c today



I saw 18c

(so glad about taking up SPP)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 July 2020)

Another chat
https://www.proactiveinvestors.com....ith-major-player-northrop-grumman-923142.html
..."*boom year*" .... _If they can convert._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 July 2020)

easy come, easy go

got to be quick (I wasn't; doing the vacuuming)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> easy come, easy go
> 
> got to be quick (I wasn't; doing the vacuuming)
> View attachment 105469



Most ++ of the volume and value traded today was between 17c and 22c so any traders using candlesticks be careful how you interpret the bar for today. It's a very interesting excel sheet.

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (2 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> easy come, easy go
> 
> got to be quick (I wasn't; doing the vacuuming)



That sucks...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 July 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Most ++ of the volume and value traded today was between 17c and 22c so any traders using candlesticks be careful how you interpret the bar for today.




still happening in this range. I have either
a) resisted the temptation to take some profits (when closer to 17), or
b) missed the opportunity to lock in some gains (when pushing towards 22c).


----------



## rederob (6 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> still happening in this range. I have either
> a) resisted the temptation to take some profits (when closer to 17), or
> b) missed the opportunity to lock in some gains (when pushing towards 22c).



You appear to be on a winner @Dona Ferentes, so in your shoes it's a long term hold, unless you want to play a trading game.
Given a big take-up at 5.5cents there are many who now can sell and triple their investment.
I am going to see where this one lies at the end of the week and see if the profit takers drop its price a few more cents.
As I own no tech stocks, this one looks the pick of the blossoming crop.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 July 2020)

more of this please

• archTIS’ has successfully renewed two software maintenance and services contracts with the Commonwealth worth $400,290. 
• The renewal of these contracts demonstrates the continued value and recurring nature of software services to the Commonwealth govt.

(_although I asked my stepson, working in DoD and with a contractor on vehicles, and he's not heard of archTIS)_


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> more of this please
> 
> • archTIS’ has successfully renewed two software maintenance and services contracts with the Commonwealth worth $400,290.
> • The renewal of these contracts demonstrates the continued value and recurring nature of software services to the Commonwealth govt.
> ...



It’s a lousy name. Needs changing. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 July 2020)

archTIS has been recently featured in the ABC News program "The Business", discussing_ the latest trends on Australian and international market, including the recent rise of tech stocks during the global pandemic. _

_"COVID-19 has seen the challenge of the workforce move from an office environment to a remote environment, of course Kojensi is a software-as-a-service cloud platform for secure content collaboration, so it fits that bill from moving to that work-from-home environment," Mr Lai observed._

Links to the program and story can be found below.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/programs/the-business/

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-07-15/tech-stock-bubble-warnings-amid-coronavirus-rally/12455410


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 July 2020)

Broad Changes

Board reduced to 3 persons; Advisory Panel set up (... for next phase). The Citadel bloke is now Chair and the 'spurts in the panel


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 July 2020)

Cyber security report out today:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/cybe...s/2020-cyber-security-strategy-iap-report.pdf

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about-us/our-portfolios/cyber-security/industry-advisory-panel


> Apart from Telstra CEO Andy Penn, the panel includes Tesla chairman Robyn Denholm, Vocus chairman Bob Mansfield, *local CEO Northrop Grumman Chris Keeble*, NBN Co's chief security officer, Darren Kane and Kirstjen Nielsen, formerly US Secretary of Homeland Security in the Trump administration.



The advisory panel's report calls on the government to "empower industry to automatically block a greater proportion of known cyber security threats in real-time including initiatives such as ‘cleaner pipes'."

_- now on 18 June, which company signed a contract with AR9?  why; Northrop Grumman!_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 July 2020)

AR9 going mad. Hit *27c* today on volume and persistent buying.

(quite happy to cede the notional July comp win to @Garpal Gumnut, for the real $$ lift to my holding)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 July 2020)

ho hum Quarterly
ASX speeding ticket
5 day chart (1 minute)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> AR9 going mad. Hit *27c* today on volume and persistent buying.(quite happy to cede the notional July comp win to @Garpal Gumnut, for the real $$ lift to my holding)






Dona Ferentes said:


> ho hum Quarterly
> ASX speeding ticket
> 5 day chart (1 minute)
> View attachment 106525




There's many a slip 'twixt the cup and the lip. I'm sorry your holding value has decreased.

I may do some hoovering.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I may do some hoovering.
> 
> gg



missed a corner


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> missed a corner
> View attachment 106912



Is your parcel still for sale at 30c.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Is your parcel still for sale at 30c.



Thinking of the "free carry"


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 August 2020)

The afternoon buyer is back in again @Dona Ferentes . Drop the hoover and see if it hits 30c.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 August 2020)

86 to 99 .... a choice
"_Missed it by that much_", or
"_I asked you not to tell me that_"

I hate selling volume into 'bots. Watchful waiting.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Is your parcel still for sale at 30c.
> 
> gg



No. went for 34.5c this morning

(_Hold - free carry_)


----------



## bux2000 (6 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> No. went for 34.5c this morning
> 
> (_Hold - free carry_)




Hi Dona,
Could I ask a few questions please.

1. (_Hold - free carry_) I presume this is the profit from the trade.

2. I presume  the figure you sold for (34.5c) was what your target was when entering the trade, or did you see another opportunity?

3. (An aside from AR9) A few weeks ago I read you had bought Silver and I have watched the price since. Did you buy, stub your toe on the black doorstop in the hallway type silver or silver in some other form?

Thanks for your time

bux


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 August 2020)

Bux, AR9 has been a good outcome for me. Essentially, it wasn't a 'trade' in that sense. I don't read charts or suchlike. I look at charts but they don't reveal any surefire secrets of wealth, not to me..

I became aware of AR9 pre IPO (20c; mid 2018). It was described to me as likely to flame or flame out. A ten thousand bagger was a possibility, if things aligned. Now, I'd never believe that, but it did have one of only two Top Secret clearances in BOTH our Defence Dept and USA's equivalent. It isn't patch and fix cyber outfit; rather they built information management and collaboration software where files can be shared on a protected platform. The 'addressable market' is large; imagine the possibility if it became the standard, the only game.

Didn't buy at float, but watched. Picked up 50K at 12c mid last year, and followed it. Slowly the company gained a profile, and started winning work. Then Covid came along. Saw no reason to sell, as news was flowing. But balance sheet needed bolstering and they found an investor. A [seed] investor was selling down, and the issue price was 5.5c with SPP to existing shareholders. I put in $15K (ruing not the $30K tops but I thought it would be scaled back) and got all of the allocation.

Then the Cyber wars became front page, and AR9 has been discovered. Two months later its 37c _as we go to press. _

So; 1. Free carry. Yes. Put in $6K + $15K, sold for $25k and get to keep 250,000 AR9 shares. They can go to 20c or $20.20; either way, not fussed.

2. Price target. No idea. Am amazed it has gone so far. No longer have Iress Live so I am trading blind. There hasn't been much news to drive it further. Contracts will come. The Outlook Statements are very positive. But I thought it time to take some off the table (in the SMSF so tax isn't a worry  )

(and 3. _No I didn't buy Silver, but had been watching it. I missed MKR in the IPO as it closed in 2 days <@20c>. Then missed its meteoric rise!! I did buy gold, but that was late last year, when markets were frothy.... PMGOLD @ 22.30)_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 August 2020)

https://www.eurekareport.com.au/inv...ing-as-australia-builds-cyber-defences/148356


----------



## bux2000 (6 August 2020)

Hi Dona,
Thank you very much for taking the time to give me such a full answer to my questions
It is always interesting to understand the reasoning behind the decisions......all very easy looking in the rear view mirror.
During play sessions I have had free trials of Iress in past years and found it very helpful. At the moment the charts I use are 20 minutes delayed but brokers depth live can be a bit frustrating........ As someone once told me .....someone for whom I have great respect..... "I always pay too much and sell too cheap but seem to do OK with that bit in between."
Commsec is the only broker who take on NZ refugees so will have to get on and send off an application form.

Can I ask if anyone uses Iress ?

I only became aware of AR9 after reading Garpal's July pick. Although late to the SpaceX launch I  would like to thank him for the 56% gain I have enjoyed, when I finally put my little finger in the second cup handle. 

Thanks again for all your time

bux


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 August 2020)

AR9 is going nuts,


----------



## finicky (10 August 2020)

Might be pushing it but can't help feeling there's a bit more in it short term - looking to sell 20,000 for +50c

10 Day 5 minute chart


----------



## frugal.rock (10 August 2020)

I guess, after days like today, people still keep getting on board. (Not despicable me though.)
Just think, if it was in the monthly comp again, it would be at the top again, on 98% up for the month. 



finicky said:


> Might be pushing it but can't help feeling there's a bit more in it short term - looking to sell 20,000 for +50c




60cent before the end of the week predicts the tadpoles


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 August 2020)

TEN BAGS FULL

bought @ 5.5c in late June





(hope you got your sale away, @finicky )


----------



## finicky (11 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> TEN BAGS FULL



To dream the impossible dream.
I did get my 20,000 away, put in a timid offer @54c last night and Nabtrade got me 54.5
It's just my stake back plus something for the MBK subscription. The daily chart's gone too vertical for someone who only drives to the shops.

P.S @frugal.rock thanks for the consult


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> 60 cent before the end of the week predicts the tadpoles.



 Indeed, 60c before morning tea, today 


finicky said:


> Might be pushing it but can't help feeling there's a bit more in it short term - looking to sell 20,000 for +50c
> 
> 10 Day 5 minute chart



your post, Mr F, helped focus my mind, many thanks. I put aside domestic duties, thought deeply, watched the action .... and sold 50k this morning at 56c in the initial retrace.

Was all getting rather silly. We may well have had *Peak Cyber *_today._


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Indeed, 60c before morning tea, today
> your post, Mr F, helped focus my mind, many thanks. I put aside domestic duties, thought deeply, watched the action .... and sold 50k this morning at 56c in the initial retrace.
> 
> Was all getting rather silly. We may well have had *Peak Cyber *_today._



Peak Cyber, I like it. 

Time not to hoover.

Then I only throw darts.

Timing + Sector + Dart = Outperformance as per AR9

https://corporatefinanceinstitute.c...ing-investing/what-is-the-random-walk-theory/

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 August 2020)

archTIS, together with KPMG, has won a professional services contract with a Commonwealth Agency to perform a number of Information Security services. 
• archTIS will provide subject matter experts to assist KPMG, up to the value of $400,000.  
• archTIS is part of a consortium of industry leaders brought together by KPMG to provide this Agency with an Enterprise Information Management capability partner.  

I like it. Network effect... & the 400K is for 3 months.
(as long as something flows from their efforts)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 September 2020)

leaky?


> Trading in the securities of the entity will be temporarily paused pending a further announcement.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 September 2020)

Colander bene style leaky... great for a cyber security company aye....


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Colander bene style leaky... great for a cyber security company aye....



definitely a strain for an informed market.

m.. m...mmm ..maybe we could allocate blame elsewhere? Response to ASX - Aware letter just lodged


> The Company first became aware of the Austender Information shortly after 11am on 10 September 2020 when a shareholder telephoned the Company to advise that they had seen a listing on the Australian Government’s Austender website which showed a computer services contract had been awarded by the Department of Defence to AR9 in the value of $4.2m. At that time, AR9 had previously submitted a proposal for this body of work, but was yet to receive a signed purchase order from the Department of Defence.





> In that regard, the Company considers - at that time - that the contract had clearly not been secured as there was no signed contract in place. The Company is not aware why the contract was announced on Austender as having been awarded with an effective date of 1 September 2020.  For completeness, we note that only Australian Government personnel can post information on AusTender. We have no control on what or when they post such information....





> As soon as the Company had verified the information posted on Austender, it requested a pause in trading from the ASX and then formally requested a trading halt pending release of an announcement regarding the customer contract win.  The Company then made immediate contact with the Department of Defence to advise on the situation and obtain a signed purchase order.  The relevant approvals were sought and obtained, thus securing the contract win and allowing AR9 to make the formal announcement at 1.59pm AEST on 10 September 2020.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> ...maybe we could allocate blame elsewhere? Response to ASX - Aware letter just lodged



... and if you went away for a week, there'd not be that much excitement to notice. The observant "in and out" trader might think otherwise


----------



## over9k (14 September 2020)

That's a hell of a pullback. What gives?


----------



## finicky (15 September 2020)

60c - 5c = 55c 
(55 ÷ 5) × 100 = 1,100%
That was the gain in less than 2 months.
Lot of profit to protect, especially for those who participated in the $11m cap raise @ 5.5c
Third fallback from the near 60c level


----------



## over9k (15 September 2020)

At least that gives an idea of where support is.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 September 2020)

finicky said:


> 60c - 5c = 55c
> (55 ÷ 5) × 100 = 1,100%
> That was the gain in less than 2 months.
> Lot of profit to protect, especially for those who participated in the $11m cap raise @ 5.5c
> Third fallback from the near 60c level



the cap raise at 5.5c was $1.65mill, plus $540K in a SPP. And yes, 60c . ... definitely gets the horses restless.

Now 164million shares on issue.

as to *what gives? *; I'd blame it on the overzealous work experience person at Austender (young age) ... see post #56


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 September 2020)

I do like symmetry. As of a few moments ago AR9. Could someone please lend me two pencils.....A red one.....and a green one. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 September 2020)

could lend you some of those shares n options out of escrow today; would that help?


----------



## finicky (21 September 2020)

Looks a pretty healthy chart to me. I expect that a 3rd higher low is being put in about here?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 September 2020)

finicky said:


> Looks a pretty healthy chart to me. I expect that a 3rd higher low is being put in about here?



Maybe, although no higher high to go with it. 

Looks to me like a Ménage a Trois. And we all know how they end. 

gg


----------



## over9k (21 September 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I do like symmetry. As of a few moments ago AR9. Could someone please lend me two pencils.....A red one.....and a green one.
> 
> gg
> 
> View attachment 112035



This is some of the most sophisticated DD I have ever seen. 

I am going to buy based on this.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (21 September 2020)

I have 6 different colored pencils; if you only require 2 pencils; then that should give you an option of 15 different combinations


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> the cap raise at 5.5c was $1.65mill, plus $540K in a SPP. And yes, 60c . ... definitely gets the horses restless.
> Now 164million shares on issue.



in today's investor presentation, mention made that in recent months, archTIS’ profile has increased materially:
- Daily trading volumes have increased from less than 100,000 pre-raise to an average of over 4 million, and
- Shareholder base has increased from ~400 to over 4,000.

(addressable market; how big?)


----------



## finicky (11 October 2020)

Chart still looks _loaded_ to me and awaiting a catalyst (one good announcement) 
I have no fundamentals to justify it and am not adding myself, just remarking on a nice chart.

Daily


----------



## makteb (13 October 2020)

finicky said:


> Chart still looks _loaded_ to me and awaiting a catalyst (one good announcement)
> I have no fundamentals to justify it and am not adding myself, just remarking on a nice chart.
> 
> Daily
> View attachment 112906



I say add to the bags


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 October 2020)

finicky said:


> Chart still looks _loaded_ to me and awaiting a catalyst (one good announcement)
> I have no fundamentals to justify it and am not adding myself, just remarking on a nice chart.



Price action behaviour today was a 'frisky dog on a leash' when the Quarterly came out. Settled down after a while. (Still waiting for the BIG ONE?)

Secured over $5m worth of contracts and renewals. There was good confirmation that the sales are there as telegraphed, and encouragement that product development costs will lead to new contracts; this work will "_address specific customer requirements where the customer partly funds the enhancement.  The enhancements and additional features will improve archTIS' products for all customers going forward_. "



> During the quarter, the Australian Government committed to the following funding initiatives to mitigate the growing threat to Information and Cyber Security:
> • $270b of funding to Department of Defence, including $15b over the next decade to cyber and information welfare capabilities; and,
> • $1.67b over the next decade to Australia’s Cyber Security strategy.
> These Government funding initiatives have substantial information sharing requirements that archTIS is well positioned to potentially capture though the Kojensi platform, either directly or indirectly to private markets tendering to Government.


----------



## finicky (27 October 2020)

How horrible. I'm only infallible 50% of the time. Let's hope for a spring back (possible).


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 October 2020)

finicky said:


> How horrible. I'm only infallible 50% of the time. Let's hope for a spring back (possible).
> 
> View attachment 113780



While not wishing holders any ill, this is just below where I sold out my second tilt at this great stock having profited on 2 run ups. I missed the great move up to 60c. Its a good trading stock. Come back to gg. Come back.

gg


----------



## makteb (29 October 2020)

Just the support line, which its hitting pretty hard...

Good move to lock in profits GG .

For what was a penny stock and the majority of the govt funding still to be "won", lets see what happens during these choppy times.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 October 2020)

*archTIS enters Microsoft market with transformational acquisition of global information protection business  Nucleus Cyber *

*Highlights*
• archTIS will acquire 100% of global information protection business, Nucleus Cyber, for a total potential consideration of up to A$9.75m in archTIS shares.
• The acquisition will create a global, geographically diverse company that supports archTIS’ strategy of being the *world’s premier provider of policy enforced access control platforms* for securing and sharing digital information.
• This is a transformational acquisition that leverages our core capabilities, expands our offering into the Microsoft product suite, and instantly opens new commercial and geographic markets via Nucleus Cyber’s Microsoft co-sell agreement through Microsoft field sales and channel resellers.
• The new combined product offering creates increased revenue diversity, greater recurring revenues, and a platform for accelerated growth.
• By utilising a scrip swap deal, archTIS remains in a strong cash position with circa A$4m cash at hand plus a further A$1m cash proceeds expected from exercise of expiring options by July 2021.
• Key Nucleus Cyber team members will join the archTIS senior executive team, significantly enhancing our North American and Microsoft product suite expertise.

-_  up on a down day?
(Our market: _• Global • Massive • Growing • Compliance driven • Under increasing cyber threats)


----------



## finicky (10 November 2020)

But I thought they were in a strong cash position. Maybe they lulled shareholders. No one close to the company sensed this coming during recent price weakness? So 12 days ago they're informing the market that they're in a strong cash position, today they're announcing a capital raising.

*Today, 10 November 2020, Trading Halt*

" .. the Directors of archTIS Limited (ASX:AR9) request a trading halt be placed on the Company’s securities effective immediately, pending release of an announcement regarding a capital raising."

*29 October 2020* ASX Announcement: AR9 Acquires Nucleus Cyber

• archTIS will acquire 100% of global information protection business, Nucleus Cyber (NC), for a total potential consideration of up to A$9.75m in archTIS shares.

• *By utilising a scrip swap deal, archTIS remains in a strong cash position* with circa A$4m cash at hand plus a further A$1m cash proceeds expected from exercise of expiring options by July 2021.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 November 2020)

Yep, it does seem rather soon. Ninety percent of me thinks they miscalculated the spend needed.

from the AFR today


> Canberra-based cyber security firm archTIS has launched a cash call, two weeks after buying data security business Nucleus Cyber. The $69 million company was looking for $7 million in fresh equity on Tuesday morning via a placement of new shares, in a raising being handled by MST Financial and amicaa Advisors. The offer was priced at 33¢ a share, which represented a 15.4 per cent discount to archTIS' last close and a 19.7 per cent discount to the 30-day VWAP, according to terms.





> _Money raised would go towards sales and marketing and commercialising one of archTIS' products. It would also be used to finance some obligations associated with archTIS' purchase of Nucleus Cyber last week, for a $6.25 million initial scrip consideration and $3.5 million deferred scrip consideration._


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 November 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Yep, it does seem rather soon. Ninety percent of me thinks they miscalculated the spend needed.
> 
> from the AFR today



Thank you both. I was about to consider re-entering ar9 and was unsure if the cr was a sign of strength or weakness. Q answered.



finicky said:


> But I thought they were in a strong cash position. Maybe they lulled shareholders. No one close to the company sensed this coming during recent price weakness? So 12 days ago they're informing the market that they're in a strong cash position, today they're announcing a capital raising.
> 
> *Today, 10 November 2020, Trading Halt*
> 
> ...




gg


----------



## frugal.rock (10 November 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Ninety percent of me thinks they miscalculated the spend needed.



Chaos theory works on the 10%... what is 10% of you thinking?
Hmmm?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 November 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I was about to consider re-entering ar9 and was unsure if the cr was a sign of strength or weakness. Q answered.



Raising $8.4mill from instos and sophisticates. At 33c

And it is all to advance the Nucleus tie-up (accelerate sales and marketing), so it was about _*weakness*_.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 November 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Raising $8.4mill from instos and sophisticates. At 33c
> 
> And it is all to advance the Nucleus tie-up (accelerate sales and marketing), so it was about _*weakness*_.



I've always been uncomfortable among sophisticated investors.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 November 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I've always been uncomfortable among sophisticated investors.



They do tend to be rather short term _new best friends. _For some reason ASX juniors think they are wonderful.

That said (early days), AR9 has opened at 39c, which is where it closed pre-raise.  ... but will it hold?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 November 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> They do tend to be rather short term _new best friends. _For some reason ASX juniors think they are wonderful.
> 
> That said (early days), AR9 has opened at 39c, which is where it closed pre-raise.  ... but will it hold?



C37c. I'll see the Sophisticats 4c disappear before I'll re-enter.

gg


----------



## peter2 (23 November 2020)

Noticed a bit of buying in *TNT* and *WHK*. Looked at *AR9* and yep, they're nibbling here also. 
I've added *AR9* to the Spec portfolio with a SL at 0.35. 

The chart has been quite spikey as the sellers have been happy to sell above 0.50. If price goes higher I might have to keep an eye on those sellers.







Weekly chart not required as It's all about that support level. *AR9* remains bullish while price is above 0.35. As mentioned earlier the latest capital raising was done at 0.33.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 November 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> ... I'll see the Sophisticats 4c disappear before I'll re-enter.



the 'Cats haven't made any noise, 4C or otherwise. Perennial Value fund has revealed a 5% holding, probably in their Microcap fund. They tend to hold for a while.


> _*Microcap Opportunities* _
> The portfolio invests in a range of listed and unlisted companies predominantly comprised of small and microcap stocks which we believe have sustainable operations and whose share prices offer good value.
> *Description *     ... _We aim to invest in companies outside the S&P/ASX Top 100 Index with a market capitalisation of less than $500 million. The cornerstone of this approach is a strong emphasis on company research. The aim is to develop a detailed understanding of each company before committing investors’ funds. _The portfolio will hold in the range of 30 to 70 stocks


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 December 2020)

AR9 is going nowhere quickly at 40c. A very boring stock. Perhaps a name change to “Fred” or somesuch might get punters interested.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 December 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> AR9 is going nowhere quickly at 40c. A very boring stock. Perhaps a name change to “Fred” or somesuch might get punters interested.



tend to agree with you, 99. Some might see a pennant, but to me it is 
- real good, 'fred-like" that the SP at high 30s is a base, especially as recent raise at 33c was done when SP was then 39c. So market has absorbed the new equity
- boring in that any attempt to get above, say 42c, meets selling, consistent bleed into the market but defining a cap (IMO)

Speaking of Fred, was talking to someone who has played touch football with Daniel for years; more importantly, holds AR9. His view was the recent raise was unnecessary, '_what are you doing with the money still in the kitty?' _and this equity (_Placement comprises 25,454,545 million archTIS shares _) and thea pile of oppies out there are weighing on any upside.

So my ambitious set of sells, @ 45 through to 55, linger there, waiting for any exuberance.  

6 month, daily. maybe a bit of TA could make something out of this? _Definitely any attempt for a run (I see 6 since Aug) gets nipped in the bud, same day!! _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 December 2020)

what I meant to say with the Nucleus acaquisition (_  archTIS will acquire 100% of global information protection business, Nucleus Cyber (NC), for a total potential consideration of up to A$9.75m in archTIS shares _)  is that it was not cash, so why were they raising more money so early?

Today's news; obviously keen to ge the deal approved:
archTIS acquisition Nucleus Cyber Expands Partner Channel in  Asia Pacific and European Markets 
*Highlights*:
• _Nucleus Cyber has announced on 7th December 2020 its expansion into the Asia-Pacific and European cybersecurity markets with three new channel partnerships to resell the company’s NC Protect™ solution for data discovery, protection and compliance for the leading content services and collaboration platforms.  _
_• SABASAI (Australia), iSecurity (Taiwan) and SPOO Datascience (Germany) have all joined the Nucleus Cyber Global Channel Partner Program.   
• The expansion of Nucleus Cyber’s reseller channel demonstrates the strong global market for policy enforcement products for Microsoft products and the potential revenue growth for Nucleus Cyber’s Protect product.  _
_• archTIS views this as a very positive development and looks forward to sharing the vision for the combined business with shareholders at the upcoming AGM (23 Dec)_


----------



## frugal.rock (5 January 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> AR9 is going nowhere quickly at 40c. A very boring stock. Perhaps a name change to “Fred” or somesuch might get punters interested.



Freddy was a favourite of some people last year.
Made them money.
Just followed the trendsetters and as a late invitee, sat on the sidelines with cash in my pocket. I didn't trade it much.

Just thought someone might be interested in knowing about today's move, as it hasn't piqued my radar for a while. 
Biggest volume day for 4 months.
Might not confirm or reverse trend, however today's stats are a signal of sorts. Probably worth an eyeball over the next few days or so?
Not held.


----------



## finicky (6 January 2021)

Totally agree - I was looking at it today too. Yes it's too early to say the low of the downtrend has been put in but at least it's showing some potential. I see the last three daily candles taken together as bullish: doji, hammer, then a gap up full white candle on best volume for a few months. It's done a decent retracement of the rally which went from 0.05 back in June to 0.60. It has made a 0.30 decline of 55% down to 30c.  If I were interested in adding I think I'd be taking a first bite here and watch ⏳

6 months daily


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 February 2021)

_Former Nucleus Cyber CEO Kurt Mueffelmann has joined the company as the new Global Chief Operating Officer (COO) and US President to define and oversee archTIS's overall business and growth strategy_*. *

_The company has also filled two key executive positions appointing former Nucleus Cyber executives, Irena Mroz as Chief Marketing Officer (CMO), and Leigh Rowland as Chief Engineer, to help fuel the company’s growth._ 

reverse takeover? taking Cyber Mountain by strategy?


----------



## barney (17 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _Former Nucleus Cyber CEO Kurt Mueffelmann has joined the company as the new Global Chief Operating Officer (COO) and US President to define and oversee archTIS's overall business and growth strategy_*. *
> 
> _The company has also filled two key executive positions appointing former Nucleus Cyber executives, Irena Mroz as Chief Marketing Officer (CMO), and Leigh Rowland as Chief Engineer, to help fuel the company’s growth._
> 
> reverse takeover? taking Cyber Mountain by strategy?




Interesting @Dona Ferentes 

Just doing some sleuthing on why UUV has been specced last few days and find that AR9 Board appointed two UUV Directors as joint Secretaries.

Copy of my post below on the UUV Thread.

Any thoughts on the possible connection or use that UUV (basically a shelf Company now) might have for AR9??

Plot may have thickened up a little?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 February 2021)

barney said:


> Interesting @Dona Ferentes
> 
> Just doing some sleuthing on why UUV has been specced last few days and find that AR9 Board appointed two UUV Directors as joint Secretaries.
> 
> ...



Interesting tie up , though why would they need a second listing??

.... one thing for sure, archTIS  is in need of some professionalism


> 1. Reason for suspension – as set out in the trading halt request on 22 January 2021 and again on 27 January 2021 and 3 February 2021, the Company is seeking a voluntary suspension of its securities pending the release of the outcome of the Company’s proposed application to the Supreme Court of Western Australia seeking orders in relation to the Company’s *inadvertent failure *to lodge cleansing notices under section 708A(5)(e) of the Corporations Act in relation to various issuing of shares during the period from September 2020 to January 2021. The inadvertent failure was identified through internal review.   The Company continues to make progress with these matters and is aiming to appear before the Court and resolve all matters as soon as possible.
> 2. Duration of suspension – the Company requests the voluntary suspension remains in place until the Company releases an announcement in relation to the outcome of the application.



AR9 hasn't traded for a month ... too long.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 February 2021)

back trading on Monday

The Company has undertaken a fulsome review of its governance and compliance practices to ensure that it has the resources and expertise to comply with its obligations moving forward. 

This review has resulted in the following key changes: 
• _As announced on 12 February 2021, the Company appointed Erlyn Dale and Winton Willesee as joint company secretaries of the Company to further strengthen the Company’s corporate governance and compliance program.  Dale and Willesee are directors of specialist company secretarial firm, Azalea Consulting, and both hold formal positions as company secretary and/or director for several ASX listed companies.  archTIS is pleased to be able to leverage the expertise of Dale and Willesee, who together have over 30 years of combined experience in governance roles. 

• Further, in line the recent rapid growth experienced by the Company, archTIS has agreed to increase the role of the Chief Financial Officer to a full-time role, with the primary responsibilities of Company Secretary transitioning to Dale and Willesee immediately.  This change will provide the CFO with greater capacity to meet the increasing demands of the role and enables the Company to better utilise the CFO’s extensive professional accounting experience to help drive the high level strategic and commercial initiatives of the business.  

• Amendments have been made to the Company’s internal processes and to its register of delegations such that the Board has greater visibility over equities, options and cleansing matters. 

• With the Company’s governance roles now appropriately filled, Bruce Talbot has resigned as company secretary of archTIS.  _


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> back trading on Monday
> 
> The Company has undertaken a fulsome review of its governance and compliance practices to ensure that it has the resources and expertise to comply with its obligations moving forward.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Dona Ferentes for the intel.

I will never understand this company.

Nonetheless having once been involved peacefully in a demo in my youth that was hijacked and ended up in the burning of an embassy ( not in Tehran ) , I think I'll follow along and see how "Freddie" trades, and may even hop on and off before a conflagration. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 February 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I will never understand this company.



From what I see and hear, it seems the 'nerd/ boffin' element was always/ got ahead of the corporate discipline, especially with the  "_recent rapid growth experienced by the Company_"


----------



## frugal.rock (3 March 2021)

Had taken a position late last year or early January.
Wasn't impressed with the inattention to detail causing the trade suspension recently.
First trade day back looked ok, however I exited the position last Thursday as it just wasn't going well. 
A small loss. I like small slow losses... It's big quick losses that upset the stats.
Will be waiting for when the stock is "back in favour".


----------



## finicky (4 March 2021)

@frugal.rock Yes, past time to acknowledge that Garpal Gumnut was right about the chart and it aint looking better after today. I will just hold on to the ones I have and will also consider buying again when the chart changes for the better. As a 'vibe' stock I have no grasp of their competitive advantage if any, specially in the U.S, but it seems a hopeful prospect.


----------



## wabullfrog (4 March 2021)

Seems like AR9, TNT & WHK have followed similar paths. 

All around the 5cps mark in March/April 2020, share price took off in June/July 2020, reached peaks above 40cps & now all sit just below 30cps.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 April 2021)

another couple of wins.... not Market Sensitive *!* but some buying, up to 28.5c

New customer wins in Europe, Middle East and Africa validate secure collaboration portfolio of products including: 
• _A large German technology company selected Kojensi SaaS to provide regional PROTECTED information collaboration with the Australian Department of Defence. _
_• Berufsgenossenschaft für Gesundheitsdienst und Wohlfahrtspflege (BGW) selected NC Protect for secure guest access to SharePoint. 
• WyzeTalk selected NC Protect for secure Office 365 collaboration. 
• A European Oncology Biotech Company selected NC Protect for Office 365 and Microsoft Teams information protection._


----------



## rederob (22 April 2021)

This has been on my watch list for some time, but volumes remain subdued:


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 April 2021)

rederob said:


> This has been on my watch list for some time, but volumes remain subdued:
> View attachment 123145



I guess just wait for an increase in volume. It does bounce when it bounces.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 April 2021)

The Quarterly is not really moving the dial too much.

_Strong macro‐economic tailwinds and continued investment in cybersecurity to combat insider threats such as compromised credentials, corporate espionage, and human error, increasing government regulations and security requirements to support an increasingly remote global workforce are anticipated benefits for the Company in the foreseeable future._

*The Company expects to:*
• _Continue to invest in the scalable growth of the Company, particularly the sales and marketing functions, which will be in line with our ‘Use of Funds’ disclosed as part of last year’s capital raise. Specifically, the Company will continue to invest to expand global sales distribution and increase market awareness and product innovation. 
• Deliver strong revenue growth coupled with an increasing recurring licensing stream; continuing to drive gross profit and margins higher.  
• Not require any additional capital raises for the operational growth of the Company; and,
• Continue exploring strategic acquisitions to expand upon the product breath, distribution and top-line revenue of the company._


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 May 2021)

Is AR9's dance card full or should I ask it for a waltz, or even a tango?

Quo vadis?

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 May 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Quo vadis?



_Whither or wither _?

• archTIS secured a contract with the Australian Department of Defence for software support services for the expanded deployment of NC Protect. 
• The total contract value is AU$296,000 for software support services for the architectural scope and deployment of NC Protect. 
• The contract continues the expansion of the NC Protect platform within the Australian Department of Defence since archTIS merger with Nucleus Cyber in December


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 May 2021)

I've been looking at Aussie tech stocks because nobody else seems to be looking at them. I've been following AR9 as I made some good trades last year on the charts.

However the price seems to be coming down at a rapid rate and it's revenue versus market cap seems out of kilter and unsustainable at this price. 

Just sayin'

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 May 2021)

*archTIS Secures $535k Contract to Expand the Deployment of NC Protect within an Australian Commonwealth National Security Agency 
*
.... this has helped with a few buyers appearing

• _Largest archTIS / Nucleus Cyber sale to date via the Microsoft IP Co-sell partnership . _

In a perfect world, a centralised purchasing decision would mandate the sytem across the bureaucracy, but that's not the way independent fiefdoms operate


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 May 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> *archTIS Secures $535k Contract to Expand the Deployment of NC Protect within an Australian Commonwealth National Security Agency *
> 
> .... this has helped with a few buyers appearing
> 
> ...



I guess the only way to find out where this stock is going is to get out my RM Williams cold weather gear and drive down to Canberra in the Arnage and ask someone in the Liberal Party when this little monster will next appear on certain persons' pecuniary interests.

Or in their Mums' Commsec accounts. 

It is so bloody cold down there I am told. 






gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 June 2021)

OK, ok, it's not market sensitive , it's just a partnership with Microsoft and Thales


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 June 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> OK, ok, it's not market sensitive , it's just a partnership with Microsoft and Thales.



Today's announcement led to a increase in volume, buying saw it reach 28c and now settling back at 26c.


Thales Australia, Microsoft and Australian SMEs Myriad Technologies, archTIS and Fortifyedge have partnered to launch Nexium Defence Cloud Edge (*NDC Edge*), a secure Tactical cloud computing capability at the edge of the battlespace.



> _NDC Edge incorporates some of the best civil and commercial technologies available to provide a complete, modular, sovereign solution that enables forces to operate autonomously in the theatre of operations._





> _Developed in Australia for the Australian Defence Force, NDC Edge delivers a sovereign capability, built on Microsoft Azure Stack technology, that is designed to be _*compatible with Five Eyes nations*_, as well as humanitarian aid and civilian applications._



With Thales such a big player in defence equipment, the context of this local development may have more to grow?!

From earlier this year :
NATO has selected *Thales *to provide the first certified  defence cloud solution that can be deployed in the theatre of operations  in less than 24 hours.
_Thales was selected after a worldwide competitive tendering process.

The Nexium defence cloud will enable forces to analyse and  share data in real time from the command centre to the theatre of  operations, pursue their digital transformation in complete security,  and accelerate the decision cycle to gain and maintain an operational   advantage._

_Until now, it could take several months and dozens of specialised  engineers working at sites close to the combat zone to deploy the assets  required. The defence cloud instead allows a small team of experts can  deploy IT services and applications to locations thousands of kilometres  away in just a few hours._

_Nexium Defence Cloud offers configurations ranging from scalable infrastructure for command headquarters to containerised systems that transform a forward base into a new cloud node in just a few hours.

Thales says its defence cloud solution was designed to comply with  the requirements of NATO's Federated Mission Networking (FMN) standard,   which establishes the framework for cooperation between  command-and-control networks for coalition forces_.
https://www.australiandefence.com.au/defenc...o-defence-cloud

Nato, Five Eyes, etc. AR9 are in with defence in a big way, Myriad Technologies is Brisbane based, and Fortifyedge , interestingly, is an Aus/ US company. Thales as a defence contractor is involved in the Hawkei production, and each one of these vehicles is as much a 'forward command centre' as APC.: "_Roles include troop movement, command and control, electronic warfare, liaison, surveillance and reconnaissance_."

Asymmetric warfare is getting very technological.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 June 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Today's announcement led to a increase in volume, buying saw it reach 28c and now settling back at 26c.
> 
> 
> Thales Australia, Microsoft and Australian SMEs Myriad Technologies, archTIS and Fortifyedge have partnered to launch Nexium Defence Cloud Edge (*NDC Edge*), a secure Tactical cloud computing capability at the edge of the battlespace.
> ...








gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 June 2021)

.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 July 2021)

archTIS is expanding its presence across Europe, Middle East and Africa (EMEA) with the appointment of Pete Smith as the Vice President and General Manager of EMEA, based in London, United Kingdom and the creation of a new UK corporate subsidiary. 

He brings _over 30 years' experience in sales and management to the role, particularly with start-ups and emerging IT security brands_.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 July 2021)

with AR9 hitting  an equal-low for the year at 23c recently, it has been pleasing to see 10 out of the last 11 days heading in the right direction again, the incremental rise, half a cent a time, to get to 28c today


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> with AR9 hitting  an equal-low for the year at 23c recently, it has been pleasing to see 10 out of the last 11 days heading in the right direction again, the incremental rise, half a cent a time, to get to 28c today



and a 10% jump, closing at 30.5c high with a big slab going through to get it there this afternoon.

Best run for a while, and definitely since emerging from the naughty corner at end of Feb.


----------



## aus_trader (26 August 2021)

AR9 just added to the Speculative Stock Portfolio.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 September 2021)

archTIS Limited (ASX:AR9), a global provider of innovative software solutions for the secure collaboration of sensitive information, today announced that the Company has retained US based Viriathus Capital to assist in filing an application to list archTIS on the OTCQB® Venture Market (OTCQB).

_The filing initiative better supports archTIS stated acquisition strategy for growth and the fact that an OTC listing will make the *Company's scrip more attractive to acquiring company targets,*_ _while also opening the door to _*new opportunities to expand footholds in the US. 


...........*_ I guess this is the logical next step with the Nucleus Cyber merger_

some buying support; up 3c today, to 34c


----------



## aus_trader (2 September 2021)

Good move to expand into the US market, certainly the current policies are supportive of improved cybersecurity...









						Four Questions Today’s Cybersecurity Summit Between President Biden And U.S. Business Leaders Urgently Needs To Answer
					

American businesses are looking for bold government action to help combat rapidly escalating cyber threats.




					www.forbes.com
				












						Biden calls for improved critical infrastructure cybersecurity
					

A new memo formally establishes the Industrial Control System Cybersecurity Initiative and directs federal agencies to develop cybersecurity performance goals for infrastructure.




					www.healthcareitnews.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 September 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Good move to expand into the US market, certainly the current policies are supportive of improved cybersecurity...




I guess the call is out, as to whether the Nucleus guys are any good. Some US prominence would help. AR9 does have the highest classification _Top Secret _with US Defence Department


> _With little additional compliance relative to our ASX listing and non material costs, the Board also believes that pursuing a cross listing on the OTCQB could bring other potential benefits, such as enhanced liquidity and direct market comparisons to US based competitors_


----------



## aus_trader (2 September 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I guess the call is out, as to whether the Nucleus guys are any good. Some US prominence would help. AR9 does have the highest classification _Top Secret _with US Defence Department



It has presence in both US government departments and Australian defense and other government departments, so that's a vote of confidence...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 September 2021)

up to 38c .... nice run over the last few days - getting to what some consider a *Potential Breakout Level*


----------



## Country Lad (15 September 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> up to 38c .... nice run over the last few days - getting to what some consider a *Potential Breakout Level*




Potential is there, but maybe not today by the looks of the current sentiment.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 September 2021)

Highlights: 

• _archTIS acquires technology assets including  customers, staff and the European operations of Cipherpoint Limited (CPT)  software division. 
• The acquisition represents  significant value for shareholders at ~3.8x the acquired annual  recurring revenue; while being immediately accretive to earnings. 
•  Strategic acquisition providing archTIS with a unique data discovery  and encryption technologies that are complementary to NC Protect and can  be upsold and cross utilised within the existing Microsoft technology  stack. _


The purchase price consists of $1.4M in cash with $200K of the initial purchase price held in escrow until the novation of certain contracts. In addition, further consideration of up to $1M is to be paid based on total contract values of contracts assigned to archTIS as of 31 March 2022



> Cipherpoint Executive Director, Joint Company Secretary and COO, Steven Bliim, who will join archTIS as Vice President.;Business Development, EMEA, said, "_I am excited about this transaction, especially in its potential to deliver growth opportunities for both businesses in addition to the sales and support systems already well established in archTIS. With a number of new pipeline opportunities already underway, I look forward to further cultivating an even stronger working relationship as a member of the archTIS team_."






> Daniel Lai, Managing Director and CEO of archTIS, stated, _I" am pleased to add the Cipherpoint technology, support and sales teams to archTIS. The acquisition clearly demonstrates our fiscal responsibility and our ability to consistently execute on what we have communicated to shareholders and the market around targeting acquisitive growth. We are capital efficient in how we price and evaluate deals and how we are not afraid to look out of the box for this or other acquisitions_."


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 October 2021)

AR9 came out with its Quarterly, and there was a selloff, slipping to 26c. For an outfit that is meant to be all about growth and margins, news is thin on the ground

Then, before 11am, an Ann of a new contract saw a lift , but still under 30c

_• archTIS secured a contract with an Australian National Intelligence and Law Enforcement agency for the deployment of technology from partner Okera’s universal data authorisation platform.  
• archTIS, through its partnership with Okera, can now offer end-to-end solutions for zero-trust data access control across any organisation’s structured and unstructured data holdings. 
• The total contract value is $449,570, with $241,500 of annual recurring licensing. _

The language from both parties is gushingly effusive. Let's hope the sum of parts leads to something:



> Daniel Lai, archTIS Managing Director, said: “_This win marks the first for our partnership with Okera. It is rare to find a partner that you align with so strongly from a business perspective and can work with seamlessly, Okera is one of those partners. Their complimentary platform offers the same policy-based ABAC control over structured data that our products deliver for unstructured data. Combined, we can provide an end-to-end solution for granular, zero-trust data access control to ensure all of our joint customers data – from structured to unstructured – is protected_.”





> John F. Marchese, Okera Vice President Global Alliances & Partner Sales Channels, said: “_It has been a wonderful experience to partner with archTIS, as it is rare to find two companies so well aligned in their focus and expertise around data challenges. At Okera we believe it is vital for organisations to have a secure data access layer to protect and secure sensitive data while ensuring compliance with various privacy regulations. We also know that archTIS has the deep industry experience and vertical market knowledge that is critical to implement comprehensive solutions for the most challenging needs of customers. Our combined capabilities are extensive.” _


----------



## finicky (28 October 2021)

Still holding 30,000 of these left over from your tip. Looks like full liquidation a year ago in the +50c range was the the way to go. Might sell out, all their announcements lead to small potatoes dollar wise.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 October 2021)

finicky said:


> Still holding 30,000 of these left over from your tip.



talk of a tip is rubbish. a pile of garbage. 

I've arrived at a conclusion similar to yours but from a different route. I post because I hold. I piled in the 5.5c SPP and then sold half (at 34c then 56c) to be free carried. So I sit and wonder if rump proceeds could be deployed elsewhere and better, with any views on opportunity and risk and sector allocation confounded by hesitancy and torpor.

Yes, you're right, most contracts seem to be small beer, at present.


----------



## finicky (28 October 2021)

Loquacious


----------



## frugal.rock (28 October 2021)

finicky said:


> Loquacious



Chatty


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 October 2021)

well, it is a chat room


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 November 2021)

Trading Halt ...    pending an announcement regarding a _*capital raising*_. 

Hmmm.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 November 2021)

ArchTIS has enlisted Amicaa Advisors to help it raise $8 million to fund the expansion of its document sharing platform Kojensi into the US and UK and for possible M&A activity.

The raise will take the form of a* $6.5 million placement *for institutional investors, and _*a $1.5 million share purchase plan, *_according to the term sheet.

The offer is* priced at 23¢, *representing a 13.2 per cent discount to its last traded price.

Investors will also be offered an attaching option on a one for three basis. The option will have an exercise price of 35¢ and a two-year expiry.

The overseas expansion of its Kojensi platform comes after its successful deployment with the Australian Department of Defence. It is also already used by the UK defence department.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 November 2021)

it's official ...  _and SP will drift to around the 23c mark. For a while._

*archTIS Announces Placement and SPP to Raise up to AU$8 Million to  Accelerate Growth Initiatives  *

Highlights:

• Strong demand from both domestic and international institutions as well as sophisticated investors secures firm commitments in a Placement to raise $6.5 million at $0.23 per Share.
• Existing shareholders are invited to participate in a $1.5 million Share Purchase Plan (SPP) on the same terms as the Placement.
• Placement and SPP participants will receive one free-attaching unlisted option (exercisable at $0.35, expiring 2 years from the date of issue) for every three Shares received under the Placement or SPP.   
• Funds will be used to expand archTIS’ product offering and geographic reach into key markets in the US and UK, to continue to execute on M&A strategy and build on an existing relationship with Microsoft through IP Co-sell opportunities.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 November 2021)

This is going to be awkward

_Closing Date of the SPP Offer and announcement of the results of the Offers**  ..*16 *December 2021 _
_Issue of Securities under the SPP Offer ....  23 Dec 2021_
whereas on p1 of the PDS.,
_The SPP is currently scheduled to close at 5:00pm (WST) on *23 *December 2021_.

and as the offer is for SPP @ 23c with free options (_nothing is free_ !) and today AR9 is trading at 22.5c ... = a month of excruciating ambivalence.

(won't be like the SPP last year, that's all I know!!)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 November 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> This is going to be awkward
> 
> _Closing Date of the SPP Offer and announcement of the results of the Offers**  ..*16 *December 2021 _
> _Issue of Securities under the SPP Offer ....  23 Dec 2021_
> ...



I must admit I wouldn't trust any of this mob to go down the road and buy me a half scoop of chips, and bring it back. 

They may be good at what they do tech-wise but I have doubts about the ability of the board to govern in a proper manner. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 December 2021)

On Friday 24/12/2021 over 8 million shares of AR9 come out of escrow. 

Price has been a bit fragile of late. Trading around 19c this afternoon on Vol of about 600,000.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 December 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> On Friday 24/12/2021 over 8 million shares of AR9 come out of escrow.
> 
> Price has been a bit fragile of late.



and a list of the Top 20 , following the rather lacklustre capital raise, has been published. Had a double-take, as in there at #1 was SOL Soul Patts, at 21.6%, and some outfit Brio Capital at 14%.  Then I saw it was for the options AR9O

So these are the recipients of options and thus must have subscribed for the heads, in that allocation. Only 10 million issued hence the uptake was low.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 December 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Price has been a bit fragile of late. Trading around 19c this afternoon on Vol of about 600,000.



Daniel Lai did a webinar recently. .... there was no announcement but the link is here








						ArchTIS (ASX: AR9) - Innovative solutions for cyber security – ShareCafe
					

Daniel Lai - CEO - ArchTIS is a global provider of innovative software solutions for the secure collaboration of sensitive information.




					www.sharecafe.com.au
				




He talks very confidently (this time) and explains well. After the 10 minutes review of product and where they are, there is some Q&A; he talks about recent SP softness (broad cyber security enthusiasm about 18 months ago across the whole industry). From 13 to 14 minutes, it's well worth a listen. And then he talks about the relationship with MicroSoft, the pluses and minuses. For me the key takeout is that locally developed Kojensi is looking to get accreditation in the US and UK (will spell it out; AUKUS), which should happen within 12 months. Success is not assured, of course.


----------



## finicky (13 January 2022)

Convincing break outside downtrend resistance line yesterday. Could be just forming a base, would need a firm break above 20c to look  bullish imo. Momentum has changed.

Daily


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 January 2022)

finicky said:


> Convincing break outside downtrend resistance line yesterday. Could be just forming a base, would need a firm break above 20c to look  bullish imo. Momentum has changed.



good pickup .. had a loaded 17c buy at the start of the week but missed it.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 January 2022)

The Quarterly came out with an Investor Presentation set of slides. 

_Almost pleadingly, the last slide was:_
_5 Reasons to Invest Now_

Low priced EV of A$41.5M with $12.5M on balance sheet
ARR growth supported by higher margins and low customer churn
Microsoft IP Co-sell relationship with established pipeline and marquee customers including AUS Defence
Global market tailwinds with 26% CAGR for datacentric security across zero-trust architecture
Built-out global sales infrastructure US / APAC / EMEA


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 February 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _5 Reasons to Invest Now_



Maybe a 6th? I don't know whether to be flattered or fearful of the company's prospects , but I have scored an


> _invite ...to our archTIS Investor Luncheon.
> Meet and chat with other investors and the key decision makers at archTIS including Global Chief Operating Officer and US President, Kurt Mueffelmann, and Chief Financial Officer, Kylie Sheather.
> Our luncheon will be held in Canberra. We welcome your participation and insight as we discuss the archTIS business._



It's at a nice restaurant. When I was in financial services (_the profession, not the industry_) I scored enough of these gigs. And I'm not in Canberra at present


----------



## frugal.rock (1 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> And I'm not in Canberra at present



Well, as they say, a bad days fishing still beats a good day at the (Canberra) office. 
Not the most appropriate way to spend share holders money I would think?
Unless the SP goes back to 30 cent + some...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 March 2022)

A bit of buying has returned, pushing it to 19c from 17c. It may be with the presence of the US honchos (_Global Chief Operating Officer and US President, Kurt Mueffelmann) and Chief Financial Officer, Kylie Sheather, _that they're doing the rounds of clients - Govt depts incl Defence- plus hitting a few insto investors. I think 'meet n greet' is pretty standard and you'd be surprised on the ways to spend shareholders money ... I'm not shocked.

And somewhere deep in the back of my mind the local office may be subsumed into a broader international outfit, or even reverse t/o by the new people. Just guessing .


----------



## frugal.rock (1 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I think 'meet n greet' is pretty standard and you'd be surprised on the ways to spend shareholders money ... I'm not shocked.



Not surprised, just jealous I didn't get an invite... picking out the "Directors" to invite eh? 😘

Wouldn't want to drive for 3 hours anyway.... clearly aimed at locales


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 March 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Not surprised, just jealous I didn't get an invite... picking out the "Directors" to invite eh? 😘
> 
> Wouldn't want to drive for 3 hours anyway.... clearly aimed at locals



Canberra is the Head Office; also a presence in Boston and London.. Daniel Lai started out doing DD work which morphed into Kojensi. then the Nucleus Cyber people came on board in late 2020.

I'd imagine there will be directors there, although, here's a riddle, if I do attend I'll be the Sole Director !!


----------



## frugal.rock (1 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> here's a riddle





frugal.rock said:


> picking out the "Directors" to invite





Dona Ferentes said:


> if I do attend I'll be the Sole Director



Where is the riddle?

I knew you were the Sole Director, as you have previously told us so.
I was aiming the Director thing at you, because I'm not a director, you got an invite, and I didn't.
 IE; plebs not welcome to the private school boys ?
😂


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 March 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Where is the riddle?
> I was aiming the Director thing at you, because I'm not a director, you got an invite, and I didn't.
> IE; plebs not welcome to the private school boys ?



just attended the AR9 lunch. It was a meet and greet with a cross-section of investors + Daniel and Kurt, and Kylie. All of a dozen s/holders. 
.... The bar for an invitation? Hard to figure, probably based on holding size/ period. Sharp AR9 team, sharp questions; most in it for the long term.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> most in it for the long term



As I've held for over 2 weeks, that puts me in the long term basket, by my standards. 🤪

I had roast beef bread roll with mustard pickles for lunch.

What did they feed you?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 March 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> As I've held for over 2 weeks, that puts me in the long term basket, by my standards. 🤪
> 
> I had roast beef bread roll with mustard pickles for lunch.
> 
> What did they feed you?



Probably the usual Maltese stuff made by somebody's Aunty.

Gnocchi 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 March 2022)

Was at The Meat and Wine Co, at the Intercontinental. Nice bit of beef, and shiraz


----------



## frugal.rock (10 March 2022)

Only 1 course?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Was at The Meat and Wine Co, at the Intercontinental. Nice bit of beef, and shiraz



Mutter... mutter... bl**dy Canberrans...mutter...mutter..OPM...OPM...jealousy...pure and simple jealousy...

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 March 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Only 1 course?



It was from 12 till 2pm, I left at 3; they were still going. Daniel is, how shall we say, on top of the subject.

This was in Sydney, the AR9 management team had been in Canberra last week, then Melb. Kurt, biggest shareholder, had flown in from USA. They'd done the rounds of defence establishment and contractors (Raytheon, Lockheed, etc) plus get to know the s/holders.

The Microsoft connection is the big one, as far as I can ascertain.

Entree and dessert as well, is so desired


----------



## frugal.rock (10 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Daniel is, how shall we say, on top of the subject.



Sorry, I wasn't listening.
What was the subject again? 🤭


----------



## Country Lad (10 March 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Mutter... mutter... bl**dy Canberrans...mutter...mutter..OPM...OPM...jealousy...pure and simple jealousy...
> 
> gg



Oh dear, in that case, I wont tell you about the one I went to in the wine cellar at the Brisbane Club.


----------



## peter2 (10 March 2022)

Did anyone show the "sharp" team a price chart. *AR9* has lost 66% since their highs and lost 50% in the past six months. 
Do the geeks have a business manager?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 March 2022)

An almost $9 billion package to bolster Australia's cyber and intelligence capabilities will be unveiled in tonight's federal budget, as concerns grow over threats from potential adversaries across the globe.
Key points:​
_Prime Minister Scott Morrison foreshadowed the multi-billion-dollar package on Monday night, when he announced the establishment of a new cyber and critical technology centre_
_Officials say the announcement will "bolster Australia's resilience"_
_Defence Minister Peter Dutton last week warned that China's online weaponry would allow them to mount an "unprecedented digital onslaught"_
The ABC has learnt the massive five-year investment is being made to deal with changed strategic circumstances in the Indo-Pacific region, characterised by rapid military expansion, coercive behaviour and increasing cyber-attacks.

On Monday night, Prime Minister Scott Morrison foreshadowed the multi-billion-dollar spending when he announced a new cyber and critical technology centre would be established within the nation's peak intelligence assessment agency.

Speaking at a function to mark the 70th anniversary of the ANZUS Alliance, Mr Morrison revealed that the centre would be set up within the Office of National Assessments and deploy cutting-edge technologies to protect Australia's security.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 March 2022)

The highlight [of the 2022 Federal Budget] is th_e $9.9 billion boost over 10 years to the secretive Australian Signals Directorate, the biggest increase the nation’s premier cyber security and electronic intelligence gathering agency has enjoyed in its 75-year life.

Dubbed Project *REDSPICE *(for Resilience, Effects, Defence, Space, Intelligence, Cyber, Enablers), the new cash will bolster the ASD’s defensive and offensive cyber capabilities to be used against adversaries and will introduce new intelligence capabilities.

It will create more than 1900 jobs, including data analysts, computer programmers and software engineers.

The funding will triple the “offensive cyber effects capability” to support the Defence Force, meaning Australia will be able to retaliate if local networks are hit and also launch attacks against adversaries.

It also bolsters artificial intelligence and machine learning, hardens networks against cyber attacks and increases the ASD’s presence overseas fourfold, allowing for *closer collaboration with key allies*_*.*


...............................
It's the last part that AR9 could benefit from. However, and but......   My tip for April comp.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> The highlight [of the 2022 Federal Budget] is th_e $9.9 billion boost over 10 years to the secretive Australian Signals Directorate, the biggest increase the nation’s premier cyber security and electronic intelligence gathering agency has enjoyed in its 75-year life.
> 
> Dubbed Project *REDSPICE *(for Resilience, Effects, Defence, Space, Intelligence, Cyber, Enablers), the new cash will bolster the ASD’s defensive and offensive cyber capabilities to be used against adversaries and will introduce new intelligence capabilities.
> 
> ...




AR9 are as you know is very difficult to gauge, @Dona Ferentes . Much promise, dismal price action. If today is an inside day I'd watch volume tomorrow for some indication. 

I've been watching AR9 since the well kept budget secret was leaked about three months ago and reading the budget papers it appears as if it will increase the number of those blessed with a tendency towards Aspergers by a considerable amount in the ASD and Canberra. 

The REDSPICE acronym is interesting, written by an Army Captain and proof checked by a Brigadier going slowly nowhere who changed in all probability "Energised" to "Effects". The last thing one wants is an energised Public Servant in Canberra. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 March 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> AR9 are as you know is very difficult to gauge, @Dona Ferentes . Much promise, dismal price action. If today is an inside day I'd watch volume tomorrow for some indication.
> 
> I've been watching AR9 since the well kept budget secret was leaked about three months ago and reading the budget papers it appears as if it will increase the number of those blessed with a tendency towards Aspergers by a considerable amount in the ASD and Canberra.
> 
> ...



Correct. I was trying to find a quote, where scholarships are made available to women, especially from what we affectionately call the 'minorities', to encourage involvement in the dark and numerate arts, as high as PhD level.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 April 2022)

Interesting choice for the comp @Dona Ferentes  🤔

Whilst sentiment is right at the mo', price action needs to find 20 cent as support, not resistance.
Looks a bit effy ATM. 
(effy=iffy, but as a holder, there would be lots of F bombs dropped if 20 cent support fails... 🤪)
One can't live on sentiment alone.


----------



## frugal.rock (8 April 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> price action needs to find 20 cent as support, not resistance.
> Looks a bit effy ATM.



What a difference a week can make. 
Chart showing hallmarks of getting a run on. 
A setup for next few weeks, imo.

I should say, I'm out, due to the poorly grasshopper effect. Hopping here and there because I think that other blade of grass might look a bit greener. 🤨
I now have regrets on this one.😩


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 April 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> What a difference a week can make.
> Chart showing hallmarks of getting a run on.
> A setup for next few weeks, imo.
> 
> ...



Is it a Wyckoff pattern then?

I might have a throw next week.

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (9 April 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Is it a Wyckoff pattern then?
> 
> I might have a throw next week.
> 
> gg



No idea on a label. Just saying what I think from what I see, based off my limited experience.
I guess if your suggesting a Wyckoff label; with your experience, knowledge and learning, then that it may be.

All I know is, if one crosses the same pedestrian crossing 3640 times, or thereabouts, one is 100% likely to be struck by a vehicle travelling at approximately 40 km/ph as is evidenced by my dear wife yesterday evening. 
Leave off me garps.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 April 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> No idea on a label. Just saying what I think from what I see, based off my limited experience.
> I guess if your suggesting a Wyckoff label; with your experience, knowledge and learning, then that it may be.
> 
> All I know is, if one crosses the same pedestrian crossing 3640 times, or thereabouts, one is 100% likely to be struck by a vehicle travelling at approximately 40 km/ph as is evidenced by my dear wife yesterday evening.
> Leave off me garps.



In my thoughts, I do hope your good wife is not too badly injured. What a dreadful thing to happen.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 April 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> In my thoughts, I do hope your good wife is not too badly injured. What a dreadful thing to happen.



Yes, also from me.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 April 2022)

> AR9 has been invited to participate in a KPMG-led systems integration consortium for the Australian Department of Defence.
> 
> On 8 April 2022, the Australian Assistant Minister for Defence, the Hon Andrew Hastie MP, announced the acquisition of Tranche 1 of the ICT 2284 OneDefence Data Program. Investments contained in the OneDefence Data Program are outlined in the Defence Data Strategy 2021-23, which outlines initiatives that the Department is implementing to improve its data maturity and enhance the information available to the Australian Defence Force.






> A press release from the Department of Defence Ministers states that, following a competitive tendering process, Defence has entered into a contract with KPMG, as the preferred systems integration supplier. It further states that KPMG will lead a consortium which includes several industry-leading suppliers such as Oracle and Microsoft, as well as three Australian Small to Medium Enterprises – *archTIS*, EPICON and SISU Solutions.




I guess it's better to be on the inside, with someone advocating, rather than knocking on doors alone.

And up a bit on today's Non Sensitive News


----------



## frugal.rock (11 April 2022)

Thanks for kind thoughts @Garpal Gumnut @Dona Ferentes
It was a dark and stormy night,
(I guess the dunny light was dim...?☹️)
The approach to the pedestrian crossing in question. Street lights not working.






I had the phone flash on for this photo so something could actually be seen. Only 3 short part faded zig zag approach lines.

So about 7pm Friday, wifey was past halfway through the Xing. In the photo, she was walking from the right side to the left side.
At the Xing, a car had stopped for her from her right side, she thought she saw the car on left side had seen her and was stopping, but, not.
Umbrella up, cats and dogs. Wacked by a 4wd. Skittled her maybe 10m?  Not sure if main damage was from being struck or landing on tarmac, but she ended up with multiple fractures around her left eye, big gashs/splits and a bottle cap sized hole in the forehead. Stubbed big toe and scrapes on knees and elbows and face.
A passer by or witness? (a doctor no less) managed to ring me (wifey very distraught-managed to contain myself) and I got there as the bloodbus was about to cart her 800 metres to hospital. Overnight stay there (Bowral), head CT scan, vomiting from morphine etc
Discharge transfer to big smoke hospital at 7am Sat, patient transfer by me.

Into the ED at Liverpool  8am,
checked by eye doctors, prepped for plastic surgery etc
Got her back home Sat night 11pm. Another ambo trip 1am this morning due to chest pains. More painkillers, sent her home at 4:30am or so with CT spine scan request from external provider, which we got done 3:30pm today.

So, nice to see a bit of rise out of AR9 for holders. 😅
I haven't been overly drunk for many years, but feel like having a solid drink, but that's probably not good for anyone.

Out of a horrible unlucky situation, the wifey was incredibly lucky, doctor passing by, someone else with a blanket (she got saturated, bloodied, lunch bag & handbag contents strewed everywhere etc) ambo lurking around the corner along with a recently updated regional hospital 800 metres away....
Wifey is now hungry for a bite of compensation.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 April 2022)

Oh man.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 April 2022)

I'm starting to think bullets would bounce off her. 
She was one of the students running around Tiananmen square...back in the day


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 April 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> And up a bit on today's Non Sensitive News



And didn't hold, ending up down after starting out up.

Might have to see if there's any substance to the news. And that may take time.


----------



## Country Lad (11 April 2022)

Crikey f.r, that's awful. I am sure everyone here joins me in wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 June 2022)

AR9

Up 10% today on low volume to 11c., about $40 small ones worth.

I reckon if they changed the name to Gumnut Intel Technology (GIT) the price would double inside a week.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> AR9 ... Up 10% today on low volume to 11c., about $40 small ones worth.
> 
> I reckon if they changed the name to Gumnut Intel Technology (GIT) the price would double inside a week.



and a Pause, pending a further announcement. (End Quote)


----------



## Country Lad (22 June 2022)

Now a trading halt.

*Request for Trading Halt*​archTIS Limited (ASX: AR9) (‘Company’) requests a trading halt to be placed on the Company’s securities pursuant to ASX Listing Rule 17.1, pending an announcement regarding a material customer contract.

The Company requests the securities remain in halt until the earlier of an announcement regarding the above, or the commencement of trade on Friday 24 June 2022.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 June 2022)

Country Lad said:


> *Request for Trading Halt  ... *archTIS Limited (ASX: AR9) requests a trading halt to be placed on the Company’s securities pursuant to ASX Listing Rule 17.1, pending an announcement regarding a *material customer contract.*​



and about time!! Dealing with Government can take a while.
_but who would have the temerity to buy in the way down?  AR9 got to 9.4c on Monday this week as prevailing gloom / tax loss sellers saw the weak hands jump._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and about time!! Dealing with Government can take a while.



can AR9 become the one?  Up 6c to $0.16. A far cry from earlier highs, but this is in the right direction

• _Total contract value is $7.03M (inc. GST) over two years which includes $3.44M in recurring revenue over a two-year period and $3.59M for services, support and hardware for the expanded growth and implementation of Kojensi. _
_• New contract with the Australian Department of Defence for expanded and enhanced licensing of Kojensi to be deployed on-premise. 
• This sale continues archTlS' strong growth trend in the Defence and National Security market and follows the recent OneDefence win with KPMG to deliver the overall data security strategy for Defence. 
• Establishes Kojensi for future growth of users and licencing as Defence expands the platform across additional sites.  _
_• Following an assessment of available solutions in the marketplace, the contract was sole sourced demonstrating Kojensi’s unique value proposition in the market. _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 July 2022)

and holding on .... AR9 is now 18.5c but, apart from the initial surge on the latest contract win, the volume has not been anything to get excited about in the last 2 weeks


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and holding on .... AR9 is now 18.5c but, apart from the initial surge on the latest contract win, the volume has not been anything to get excited about in the last 2 weeks



I would hazard a guess that a fair amount of "out of escrow" stock from last year will keep a cap on any significant rise in the price of AR9.

I had thought of entering in the low teens, but as you said I wasn't impressed by recent volume. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 July 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I would hazard a guess that a fair amount of "*out of escrow" *stock from last year will keep a cap on any significant rise in the price of AR9.



AR9 has made it to 20c, and held there for a week, but we shall see if that lasts. Volume of late has been low.

_Some 6,390,302 fully paid ordinary shares will be released from voluntary escrow on Tuesday, 26 July 2022.  _
_The securities to be released from voluntary escrow were issued in July 2021 in connection with the Company’s acquisition of Nucleus Cyber in December 2020. _
_Following the expiry of escrow restrictions on the above securities, 4,073,448 Shares remain subject to escrow until 24 December 2022. _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> AR9 has made it to 20c, and held there for a week, but we shall see if that lasts. Volume of late has been low.




Quarterly out, and a retrace to 19c  ; was aspiring to 23.5c earlier in the week.

_60% or $7.5M expected minimum revenue growth ($4.65M prior)_
_Cash receipts expected to be a minimum of $9.5M_
_Monthly cash burn expected to halve in FY23 from prior year ($880k decreasing_)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Quarterly out, and a retrace to 19c  ; was aspiring to 23.5c earlier in the week.
> 
> _60% or $7.5M expected minimum revenue growth ($4.65M prior)_
> _Cash receipts expected to be a minimum of $9.5M_
> _Monthly cash burn expected to halve in FY23 from prior year ($880k decreasing_)



All is good. 

Two quarters of funds left in the till. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 September 2022)

This little piglet has bounced 10% today on a massive $68,000 worth of trade. 

The only announcement of note recently is a $430,000 "award" from the Dept of Health to assist in keeping their systems secure for 9 months.

I am told many Cosmetic GP's in the Eastern Suburbs of Melbourne bill Medicare for that in any 10 days leaving many matrons of the Barista City off kilter for the rest of their lives.  

Is @Dona Ferentes  still a free carrier ?

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 September 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> This little piglet has bounced 10% today on a massive $68,000 worth of trade.
> 
> The only announcement of note recently is a $430,000 "award" from the Dept of Health to assist in keeping their systems secure for 9 months.
> 
> Is @Dona Ferentes  still a free carrier?



Dear Lord Garpal of Ross-side,
Aspiring to have both direction (upwards) and magnitude (170K), I prefer to think of myself as a vector rather than carrier.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 September 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Dear Lord Garpal of Ross-side,
> Aspiring to have both direction (upwards) and magnitude (170K), I prefer to think of myself as a vector rather than carrier.



Akin to the Aedes of Marsh, there are many of AR9's ilk about, vectoring about.

Someone should make up a list of could be APPL's but probably never will be.

Perhaps the pizza munchers need somebody in there with an old Sharp Elsi-Mate to wake them up and dust off the surfaces.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 October 2022)

Cash Position $5.8M .
Quarterly cash burn decreased 80.1% to $0.7M from $3.4M
FY23 Outlook Confirmed
Minimum 60% revenue growth
$9.5M of cash receipts
_may stave off need for more capital _


*Rise in data breaches and insider incidents *provides increased awareness to Security vendors:

Employee or contractor negligence ... 56%
Criminal & malicious insider ............... 28%
 Credential thief (imposter risk) .......... 18%

*OUTLOOK*
Minimum 60% year on year revenue growth (vs FY22), with current visibility for triple-digit growth
$9.5M minimum cash receipts   ; Cash burn expected to halve (vs FY22)
Core growth margins expected to remain at ~70% ; Continued stabilization of operating expenses


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 November 2022)

Now the question that needs to be asked: is it all worth it, getting involved with the bureaucracy?

_archTIS has been contracted through KPMG Technologies to identify and manage risk processes, oversee the QA of architecture and design governance, and support the architecture design, governance and security accreditation process required to implement a secure data-centric architecture as part of the OneDefence Data Program. 
This award is for the first Work Order for Tranche 1 of 1DDP Program for Provision of Design Authority coordination services and support. The total contract value is A$230,043 (incl-GST). The contract term runs until 16 December 2022._

Six weeks of work. A non Market Sensitive Announcement.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 November 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Now the question that needs to be asked: is it all worth it, getting involved with the bureaucracy?
> 
> _archTIS has been contracted through KPMG Technologies to identify and manage risk processes, oversee the QA of architecture and design governance, and support the architecture design, governance and security accreditation process required to implement a secure data-centric architecture as part of the OneDefence Data Program.
> This award is for the first Work Order for Tranche 1 of 1DDP Program for Provision of Design Authority coordination services and support. The total contract value is A$230,043 (incl-GST). The contract term runs until 16 December 2022._
> ...



Woof woof. 



gg


----------

